

Xonotic 0.7 released - New maps, animation blending and much much more - klrr
http://www.xonotic.org/2013/06/xonotic-0-7-release

======
klrr
I've been playing Xonotic for two years or so now, I'm also an active member
of their forums, so if anyone got any question regarding anything please just
ask.

Xonotic is an old-school shooter game, mostly inspired by Quake (q3cpma, QW)
and Unreal Tournament (UT2k3, UT2k4). It got an active casual community which
plays a lot of Overkill/Minsta/Vehicle mods on pub servers. There is also some
action on vanilla pub servers. The competitive side of Xonotic is actually
quite strong. We got cups every month and there's always pickup matches
(private matches organized via IRC, #xonotic.pickup @ QuakeNet) every evening.
The best thing about Xonotic is its friendly community of awesome people.

------
beaumartinez
Cool. For those unaware, Xonotic is a FOSS FPS, forked from Nexuiz after the
Nexuiz IP was sold (bit of drama on that one—the creators of Nexuiz did so
without asking the Nexuiz community[1]).

Although I've only played Nexuiz, it's a serious blast—very akin to Quake 3
Arena.

[1] [http://www.xonotic.org/the-
game/faq/#What_prompted_the_split...](http://www.xonotic.org/the-
game/faq/#What_prompted_the_split_from_Nexuiz)

~~~
DiabloD3
To be fair, its more like Quakeworld than Quake 3.

~~~
aw3c2
With all the silly movement and weapon modes it is more like Unreal Tournament
than any Quake really.

------
replax
I agree, Xonotic is a great game and a lot of fun. Also it is highly
competitive. It is also a blast at most lan parties where it's been played.

Only thing Xonotic really lacks are active players - typical chicken and egg
problem. Although it already got better. And servers are online en masse.
Maybe Xonotic's lack of active players is a result of somewhat overcomplicated
accessibility for less computer savy gamers, as the set-up (ingame) and the
heaps of options are a little bit too much and confusing.

Actually, I think it would be nice if the game starts into a "beginner" mode,
which promts for basic things intuitively. The game does it already for
Playername and such but important settings such as Field of View are hard to
find. Well, it's open source so maybe I should be looking into that :)

~~~
tekmate
the problem with xonotic and other arena fps is that they lack the
killerfeature that would not only lure in a new generation of players, but
also shake on the throne of quake3/quakelive, which is arguably the perfect
arena fps to date (and yet humps along at under 300k players itself)

what i see is that new players will get crushed for months before they reach
their first milestones and become somewhat formidable players in these games.

compare that to the new and popular fps games where you can just jump in,
spray some bullets and get some nice looking plates pop up on the screen.

i don't know if there's still room for the unforgiving nature of arena fps
aside from hypercompetitive people

~~~
beaumartinez
"Modern" FPSs (COD, Battlefield, etc) have one killer feature, at least on
consoles, RE skill-balancing—intelligent matchmaking.

With a large enough volume of players, players get matched by skill—meaning
fewere "noobs" getting owned and an overall more balanced match.

I noticed Xonotic has player stats on the homepage—I wonder if those could be
used for this.

